# Electric Boiler Replacement



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Called out several months ago and forgot I took some pics of the boiler we took out.

The hydro was turned off to this house during the winter and boiler split along with the piping.

Notice they had the boiler under the electrical panel....and circ pump inside the ceiling..... we moved the location of the new boiler but forgot to take pics.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm trying to understand - they went through all the trouble to pay for and install isolating ball valve flanges on their pump (for service/isolation with minimal water introduction) and then they enclose it in a ceiling cavity? That's like "I'm doing drugs at work."

You sure can't beat an electric boiler for it's basic simplicity and cheap initial investment. It's too bad Electricity costs so damn much.


----------

